# A Walking Dead suppressor in 10 min



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Those of us who watch the show noticed that they had converted flashlights to suppressors this season on some of their guns and wondered if it was possible. Apparently it is. Maybe. Of course this is for entertainment and post-apocalyptic purposes only.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Like Sentery18, I would never advocate the violation of Federal law. But I heard a rumor once that one could use PVC pipe stuffed with foam (end taped) to suppress a .22

Once again this is purely theory and for academic use only.....


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

Boomy, I don't advocate the violation of federal law either. Transfer of suppressors, or transfer of the knowlege of how to manufacture suppressors, is explicitly outlawed by the BATF, and thus, is a federal crime.

SRS BIZNESS, GUYS. We're already on more than enough watch lists just from visiting sites like this.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I will be sure and keep an eye out for the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and YouTube.


----------



## karlsgunbunker (Jan 31, 2012)

> transfer of the knowledge of how to manufacture suppressors


There is nothing illegal about knowing how to make a suppressor or any other weapon or thing including Nuclear Weapons.

Actually making one is illegal and you might be in trouble for having the components to make one. ie having all the parts for a Machine Gun is illegal even when not assembled (with out the stamp of course).

I have several books, Legally Purchased, with designs for suppressors and more items that are very dangerous and make Liberals Nervous.
Anyone who majored in chemistry knows how to make things that go Boom.
Having and passing on Knowledge is not yet illegal, No Thought Police Yet.
Give Obumba another term and that may change.

If passing on knowledge were illegal Paladin Press would have been shut down long ago.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Best filler for a home made "can" is 000 or 0000 steel wool.
It's all based on slowly dissipating the heat and pressure wave which IS the sound that emits from the end of the barrel.
A suppressor takes the super heated air from the pressure wave from behind the bullet up into the "holes" in the suppressor barrel and displaces all of that pressurized hot air into the baffling/filler (the steel wool) and cooling it as it tries to escape back down through the holes and out the barrel.

The hot gases travel up into the "baffling" steel wool and transfers off a lot of the heat INTO the filler, thereby shedding temperature and slowing down as it bounces around in the baffling before heading back down into the barrel and out of the end of the can. 

Using subsonic ammunition to eliminate the sonic boom or "crack" of the projectile breaking the sound barrier in unison with dissipating the super hot gases and slowing the actual pressure wave is paramount to creating a quieter boomstick.

Creating one which you can dis assemble, clean, replace internals as necessary, and re assemble using easy to get materials can prove to be a challenge sometimes. Your largest challenge being do you have a threaded barrel or do you have to improvise your mounting system? 

Plenty of great reading on the web about such extremely dangerous things. 
Hold my beer while I strap an apple to the end of my barrel. woohoo.
Just sayin...extremely dangerous stuff to mess with, and probably illegal as well. I just like the science of it.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I like this one too. The Econo-Can.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

Let me tell ya, get caught with just parts for one and you will be spending a lot of time in the big house. And let's not forget intention to commit, and if your buddy comes over to help then there is conspiring to commit. Etc...


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Redtail said:


> Boomy, I don't advocate the violation of federal law either. Transfer of suppressors, or transfer of the knowlege of how to manufacture suppressors, is explicitly outlawed by the BATF, and thus, is a federal crime.
> 
> SRS BIZNESS, GUYS. We're already on more than enough watch lists just from visiting sites like this.


I'm not sure where your information came from, but it's incorrect. Go *read the law* on the BATF website. In fact, I'll save you some time. here's a link to the current PDF file containing the federal laws which regulate the manufacture and possession of Title 2 "firearms". Stupid as it is, the government decided that a suppressor is a firearm. :nuts: Specifically, read the National Firearms Act of 1934.

http://www.atf.gov/publications/download/p/atf-p-5300-4.pdf

Here's an entire forum dedicated to suppressors, including how to manufacture them. http://www.silencertalk.com/


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

truecarnage said:


> Let me tell ya, get caught with just parts for one and you will be spending a lot of time in the big house. And let's not forget intention to commit, and if your buddy comes over to help then there is conspiring to commit. Etc...


If you haven't filed a Form 1 with BATF, paid them $200 for a tax stamp, and gotten the _approved_ Form 1 with cancelled tax stamp affixed, to manufacture said suppressor, you are correct. Otherwise you are incorrect.

Incidentally, the same Form 1 is used to legally cut a rifle barrel below 16", or a shotgun barrel below 18", and then legally possess such a modified firearm.

I'll check back here later, but it really is time for folks to edumacate themselves as to what the law _actually says_ versus what they've heard it says.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Trust me, I hate wearing orange, even when I'm hunting. I too would strongly recommend that anyone interested in a can get a federal stamp. You can now use suppressed weapons to hunt in here in Texas. There are a couple of ways to purchase them legally and in my area there are a few shops that sell them. If you google firearm trusts you can get some basic info pointing you in the right direction.

As to the OP, it was about post apocalyptic zombie killing and not garage mechanics......


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just because I know I'm already on Bob the fed's lists, and I like thumbing my nose at that a-hole (partly because I'm on a list for actually having served my country. Hell of a thank you, right?)

I'll put this out in public. I not only have full instructions for converting several semi auto weapons to full automatic, but I have instructions and real world experience building field expedient suppressors (and I did it legally, in the service), but I also have, in my head and on paper, several different methods for making several different types of explosives and incendiaries.

They haven't come to get me yet. And of course it's all purely for academic purposes anyway. Retaining the knowledge isn't illegal.

Take that, government thugs.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds like we worked for the same company...


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

workin' in a machine shop eons ago we use to make 'em with brass washers or use the brass filings from the mill lathe.......quiet things if done right...


----------

